# Chemical Guys and Defined Details Meet



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

In association with Defined Details we are having a meet next Sunday 30th May at our premises with a 1030am start
Some demos by defined Details as well as some product testing will be available on the day with the chance to look at some samples of new waxes that will be shortly avaialble 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

david g said:


> In association with Defined Details we are having a meet next Sunday 30th May at our premises with a 1030am start
> Some demos by defined Details as well as some product testing will be available on the day with the chance to look at some samples of new waxes that will be shortly avaialble
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm I actually think I'm off Dave I might attend. Can I perchance get the hexlogic group buy then?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Nice name..............


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll probably be there


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll maybe take a trip up!

just need to see.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

i think ill pop along also


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Rick74 said:


> i think ill pop along also


Can I get a shot of the RS ? 

Pweeeeez


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

sound good count me in..........


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

-Ally- said:


> Can I get a shot of the RS ?
> 
> Pweeeeez


ill answer for rick........ NO!!!!!!!!1 get your own :tumbleweed:

lol have you sold yours yet ally?

oh and count me in ill be there


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

where about is your premises?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cambuslang(southside of glasgow)


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm 3 hour drive...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

scottgm said:


> where about is your premises?


G72 7TN

Alan W


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

ross-1888 said:


> ill answer for rick........ NO!!!!!!!!1 get your own :tumbleweed:
> lol have you sold yours yet ally?


let Rick answer for himself 

and unfortunately I have sold mine, really really want it back.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwww poor ally lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sadly cant make it very busy this week with several Alfa Romeo's to be ready for the Scottish Italian car day in St Andrews.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

boooo I thought you would be there Grizzle.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im unsure as I am meant to be out on Sat night, first weekend off for months.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Slight possibility !!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Ally- said:


> boooo I thought you would be there Grizzle.


Same  i'll try but not commiting to anything.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

gutted ive got a family occasion on, try and get out of it lol


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

-Ally- said:


> Can I get a shot of the RS ?
> 
> Pweeeeez


Sure, :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll try to get myself along, might bring my wee bro too. We've got a few things we want to buy from David, plus it would be good to meet Dave and Gordon again and see the masters in action. :thumb:

Thanks for the invite. :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ooo, i think i could make this one, although I might be down south car buying 

Do you need a list of confirmed names, or is it a casual affair?


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm hoping to head along to this, and should be able to bring along a few mates also.

My car is booked in for a detail there on the Thursday beforehand too!


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I think, I'll got to this too.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Will try and pop in past but might be too busy.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

amiller said:


> Ooo, i think i could make this one, although I might be down south car buying
> 
> Do you need a list of confirmed names, or is it a casual affair?


I'm going for casual, chilled out affair


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

do we have a rough time frame for this? im going to a rover meet in falkirk in the morning but may be able to pop in for a bit in the afternoon if you chaps will still be about :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> do we have a rough time frame for this? im going to a rover meet in falkirk in the morning but may be able to pop in for a bit in the afternoon if you chaps will still be about :thumb:


Knowing Dave and Gordon they will be there for a considerable part of the ay demo'ing and helping folks with some advice.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Can't make this one, bit short notice TBH.

Got the Scottish Italian Car Day up on St. Andrews on Sunday.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Another meet when i am offshore  Would have been good to get along maybe next time i am sure it will be a great day :wave:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

neild92 said:


> Another meet when i am offshore  Would have been good to get along maybe next time i am sure it will be a great day :wave:


Neil, you really stop this working lark!.....:lol:

Steve


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

mkv said:


> Neil, you really stop this working lark!.....:lol:
> 
> Steve


Steve,
Did i say work woops i meant to say sitting on the computer here for 3 weeks :lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Can't make this one, bit short notice TBH.
> 
> Got the Scottish Italian Car Day up on St. Andrews on Sunday.


Car better be good on the day 

Look out for a 57 plate Alfa Spider in Black


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

does anyone have an address? 

im going to end up lost :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

jason2800 said:


> does anyone have an address?
> 
> im going to end up lost :lol:


The Postcode is in Post 14. 

Alan W


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> The Postcode is in Post 14.
> 
> Alan W


cheers pal!

im still going to get lost :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Car better be good on the day
> 
> Look out for a 57 plate Alfa Spider in Black


Got Friday and Saturday off work to prep the car, it needs a good polish but that will have to wait till later in the year.

I've added a few things to the car over the past few weeks so it will be nice to show it off.

I'll keep an eye out for the Spyder!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Friday night bump for Sunday's meet. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If anyone wants anything from my For Sale Thread, at discounted prices, let me know and I can bring along to the meet. 

Alan W


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I know that someone by the name of Kore will be making a special appearance at some point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that going to be for sale David? I think I've seen Marc using it to good effect?


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

this sounds good will nip along to this :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> this sounds good will nip along to this :thumb:


Nice one, the more the better! 

C'mon guys! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A simple job on the Mini (new tie bars) had turned into a right old PITA. Bloody bolts have seized solid, so I might not be able to make this now unless I can sort it early morning. Really want to go so I'll see how it goes in the morning.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Good luck with the repair Dennis! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

all the best dennis, should be sorted soon hopefully!

i've just spent all day cleaning the car, you lot better bloody appreciate it!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

jason2800 said:


> i've just spent all day cleaning the car, you lot better bloody appreciate it!


:lol: Nice one!

thanks :thumb: I've soaked it in wd40 and now got me a blowtorch in-case its needed. Oh aye, big fecker of a hammer too :doublesho


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

if you want, i can nip into paisley tommorow and gie you a hand? 

really dont mind man.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

jason2800 said:


> if you want, i can nip into paisley tommorow and gie you a hand?
> 
> really dont mind man.


Thanks man :thumb:, but I'm sure I'll be cool. Got the full armoury of fixing gear and the last resort hammer will cause aftershocks! Just hope Paisley's ready for a early-morning shudder! :doublesho:lol:

That old walloper next door's goney get a shock 

If ti comes to it, I can bring the wifes focus


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

No long back in from the meet. Unfortunately I couldn't stay for long, but the turnout was good, with some nice cars. I really liked the black E46 3 series that was there.


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

Great meet these boys really know there stuff, got some snoe foam,t&g buffing pads and bumper/tyre dressing great gear, even got a sniff of a£1500.00 polish mmmmm lok forward to seeing you all again soon.mt


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Total balls, bloody lost my wallet, still can't find it so I couldn't get to the meet. Really annoyed! Got up really early and fixed the car too, so there was nothing stopping me! Aaarrgh.

Hope you all had a nice day anyway


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah got some great advice bought some stuff as well a was the guy with the united shirt lol really nice focus rs and a really liked the wheels on the TT :thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

midas touch said:


> Great meet these boys really know there stuff, got some snoe foam,t&g buffing pads and bumper/tyre dressing great gear, even got a sniff of a£1500.00 polish mmmmm lok forward to seeing you all again soon.mt


wax buddy, the alluminium case it was in was class, 4 allen screws too open it lol


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Got a couple of things also today,was only there a few hours but a good turn out none the less,some nice cars also.Davie and Gordon are top blokes,Thanks for the disc Gordon.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I only saw it was on last night so limited time today but still loved it.

Great to see a good turn out with new faces as well as the usual suspects :lol:

I could watch Dave KG & Gordon's technique all day they make it look so easy and as usual brilliant results.

the car they were working on was a great example with lots of things to correct which was very good to see with the different stages involved.

Ross'e dad's car was the subject I beleive with lots of RDS etc but I'm sure Ross with bring the rest of the car up to the same standard as the demo panels.

Got more goodies from Dave G and I have already tried the new Creme Glaze Gloss with filers, this stuff is brilliant.

Oh yes the RS was sex on wheels :argie:

Thanks to all, a very good few hours spent there today :thumb:

Stuart.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Yep, was another great wee meet! :thumb:

Not to too much polishing but we did wash 4 or 5 cars! :lol:

Nice to meet some new faces and the packaging for CG's new top end wax was absolutely stunning! :doublesho

Thanks to David, Dave and Gordon for opening their doors to us yet again. :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. Thanks for the comment on the TT's wheels Daz!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Total balls, bloody lost my wallet, still can't find it so I couldn't get to the meet. Really annoyed! Got up really early and fixed the car too, so there was nothing stopping me! Aaarrgh.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice day anyway


Hope you find your wallet............................... and the watch & ring.

Your not forgetful are you ? :lol:

Shame you couldn't make it today.

Stuart.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

was a good turnout for such a short unplanned spontanious meet.

good to see the usual faces as well as some of the older ones lol 

was a fantastic day. a great atmosphere. usual suspects showing what can be acheived with the correct techniques. 

glad to see some of the cars today as well. rick your focus is the bomb. lol nice to hear it rip as you left too.

thanks to dave and gordon for opening the unit up and putting this on for free. 

also thanks to david g for opening up also. 

the day was great and look forward to the meets to come in the not so distant future.


ps. stuart i will have taht car sorted in no time thanks for the kind words mate.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

First of all a big thanks to all who attended. Nice friendly meet where no one felt left out.
 
Great bunch of guys. Lots of new faces and a few welcome established members.

Thanks also for David G for letting me hold his treasure and new addition to the range. But if he is looking for someone to care for it and look after it. Well you know my number. :lol:
Special thank for Ross for supplying the demo on the day.
I am sitting here wondering if I should out the guy that suggested to hide KG Volvo or not......

Some of the members cars on the day. Some lovely car on show today. A few no strangers to us., in the past and nice to see them once more.

And Ricky leave some tread on those tyres m8. :lol:


























































































Could not help but include the old girl.






































































Demo car on the day.



















Before










50/50 shots.




















All the best Ross and look forward to you continuing the work.

We even managed to get David G in the action. 










Look forward to the next one and hopefully we can see all of you guys again.
Gordon.

P.S. Dont mention the Disk Ricky all part of the service. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

stuart1164 said:


> Hope you find your wallet............................... and the watch & ring.
> 
> Your not forgetful are you ? :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: the watch and ring had fallen into the bag of cloths for the wash. Only found it when the maid (wife) went to do the washing.  I left the bloody wallet at Iain's place on Saturday yet managed to imagine that I had it with me for about 4 hours after that! :tumbleweed: It's the Stella I think.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I spy Spoony's "alternative to detail" ride!!


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Some nice cars indeed, couldnt make it 2day will try attend the next 1 if there is a next 1


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Heh great meet it was. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Until next time!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Another one I didn't make. Fek! I was due a shot of that focus aswell...


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

nice photos there would o stayed longer but had to get bk for tea and a vaux meet to attend will defo come to sum more


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

>


wayhay! haha, it looks mockit in that picture lol.

oh, and rick, did you pick up what was left of your gearbox on the road? :lol:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

LOL my gear box was fine mate,next time Ally.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

gear box wasnt what he left its was about 3 mill of his tyres lol


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

dave imran here sorry i will be working again lol im looking for something to remove scratches from my windscreen and side window do you have anything or can you recommend me something need some other stuff to hope you can help thanks imran


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

caledonia said:


> First of all a big thanks to all who attended. Nice friendly meet where no one felt left out.
> 
> Great bunch of guys. Lots of new faces and a few welcome established members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

liammc said:


> caledonia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks also for David G for letting me hold his treasure
> ...


----------

